# Equipment shock absobers



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Anyone know of somthing i can buy or use on the cheap to stop CD player from skipping, i dont think it's dirty. I think it's from bass heavy music or somthing cause it's only when the volume is cranked, there is major vibrations through the rack so that is what brings me to my conclution. I've put in several new CD's and the same thing happens at high volume. Any ideas or help would be awesome.:T

By the way the CD player is a cheaper Marantz and is pushing 10 years old.:dontknow:


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Mousepads, foam, anything to decouple from the rack. Then, anything to add mass to the player itself (a brick will work).


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I'll give it a try Marshall, thanks. Not sure if i like the idea of the brick idea though (cosmetics being the only reason why)HAHA!


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2010)

I got a hockey puck along with cutting up a used mouse pad. Not only would a brick be ugly, it might actually be heavy enough to bend the case over time.


----------

